# طريقه جديده لصناعة الداونى سهله جدا و بدون مجهود



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (30 يوليو 2011)

اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته و بعد اكتب اليكم موضوعا جديدا عن كيفية تصنيع الداونى السايب بطريقه سهله و ميسره فقد توصلت فى الاونه الاخيره لماده يمكن تصنيع الداونى السايب منها بطريقه سهله جدا لاى شخص حتى وان كانت ليست لديه خبره بالتصنيع و من مميزات هذه الماده عن تجربه عمليه انها من المواد المغلظه القويه جدا بجانب انها ماده منعمه و خصوصا للمنسوجات و الملابس كما انها تساعد على سرعة انتشار العطر فى الماء (تفويح قوى للعطر) والان اليكم الطريقه: لعمل برميل 160 كيلو جرام يتم ملئ البرميل بالماء ثم يتم اضافة 1 كجم من الماده المكتشفه و يرمز لها scn 100 ثم يتم التقليب المستمر لها عدة مرات و بين كل مره و مره 10 دقائق حتى يتغلظ قوام المعطر ثم يتم اضافة اللون الازرق اللامع حتى يعطى لنا اللون اللبنى الفاتح (لون الداونى) ثم يتم فى النهايه اضافة الرائحه الى البرميل سواء كانت بلو بيرد او بلو داونى او اى رائحه اخرى تفضلونها و بذلك تحصلون على داونى سايب عالى الجوده و لكم منى جزيل الشكر والى اللقاء فى موضوعات اخرى اخيكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## احمدميدو21 (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت يا اخي انا عايز اعرف تصنيع منظف الملابس (الرابسو) واهم مااريده طريقه تجفيفه وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ..ارجو الافاده


----------



## mohasoli (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً

بس إيه * الماده المكتشفة scn 100

يعني سعرها ومكلن الحصول عليها
*


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (2 أغسطس 2011)

هذه الماده تباع بشارع الجيش و لكن احترس من الغش التجارى و لدى مستوردى الكيماويات و سعرها يتراوح من 50الى 60 جنيها للكيلو اما اذا اردت ان تجرب التى عندى فابعث لى برساله خاصه على المنتدى بها رقم تليفونك او الايميل الخاص بك لارسل لك بالتفاصيل و لك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن ارجوا افادتنا بسائل الجلي مشكلة الرغوة مع العلم عن اضافة كميات كبيرة للبرميل من المواد الخام 
انا استعمل زفتة تكسابون كمبرلان تيلوز صبغة فورمول عطر بنفس الترتيب
فما المشكلة نرجوا الافادة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونتمنى المزيد من الاكتشافات يا شيخنا وانا اسف كثيرا جدا لعدم الوفاء بالوعد ويعلم الله كم وحشتنى كثيرا ولكن التمس لاخيك سبعين عذراوان شاء الرحمن سأكون عندك فى أقرب فرصة


----------



## م / محمد عوض (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل أبو مسلم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حاولت كثيرا ان ابعث لك رسالة عبر المنتدى ولكنى لا استطيع لا اعلم لماذا ربما يكون عدم معرفة منى
الاهم هو اننى احتاج الى واحد كيلو من مادة scn100 على سبيل التجربة احتاج رقم تليفونك للتواصل 
ولكم ولاسرة المنتدى جزيل الشكر والامنيات الطيبة


----------



## heshamhashem (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت يا استاذ ابو مسلم الخرسانى لو في طريقة اتصال بحضرتك عشان انا كنت عايزة اعمل الداوني و كنت بدور علي طريقة عملية يا ريت تبعتلي علي الخاص رقم تيلفون او ايميل


----------



## atefg (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل ابو مسلم الخرساني رجاء الاتصال للاتفاق علي الكميات وطريقة التوريد والدفع
وطرق التعاون بيننا مع العلم باننا لنا مصنع منظفات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الحمصانى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الافاضل
يرجى التقيد بتعليمات وقوانين المنتدى بعدم كتابة وسائل اتصال في المشاركات ويمكن ذلك على الرسائل الخاصة لطفا 
وبتوفيق الله للجميع


----------

